# QLab and Presonus Studiolive AI



## Ryan Kelly (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello all, 
Tried connecting my new presonus studiolive ai to QLab via firewire 800. 
QLab recognizes the board in the audio settings, but I can't figure out how to route audio to certain channels. 
I'm sure this has been asked before, but I couldn't really find a definitive answer. 
Any ideas? 
Thanks
-Ryan


----------



## lakota651 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Ryan, 

The outputs in the software correspond to the channels on the board. That's means if you are routing to the left channel in QLab to Studio Live Output 1, it will be going to channel 1 on the console. If you want that output to be on channel 23, you would need to patch that signal to Studio Live Output 23 under the QLab preferences. On the console end of things; for whatever channel you are routing too you'll need to make sure the "Digital Return" button is pressed. It looks like D)) , and is located right under phantom power/48V button. 

Hope this helps,

Lakota


----------



## Ryan Kelly (Jun 14, 2014)

lakota651 said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> The outputs in the software correspond to the channels on the board. That's means if you are routing to the left channel in QLab to Studio Live Output 1, it will be going to channel 1 on the console. If you want that output to be on channel 23, you would need to patch that signal to Studio Live Output 23 under the QLab preferences. On the console end of things; for whatever channel you are routing too you'll need to make sure the "Digital Return" button is pressed. It looks like D)) , and is located right under phantom power/48V button.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response. So what I'm seeing in QLab under audio setting gs is Presonus Firestudio. Not seeing specific outputs.
Any ideas?


----------



## arexlame (Jun 15, 2014)

Which version of Qlab are you running? If it happens that you're running the free version, you're out of luck as they don't allow you to route to more than two outputs (Left & Right).


----------



## Ryan Kelly (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm running QLab 3 basic, the $199 version. So I should have 8in/out. But all I see under audio output is presonus studiofire. No numbered outputs.


----------



## cmckeeman (Jun 16, 2014)

Ryan Kelly said:


> I'm running QLab 3 basic, the $199 version. So I should have 8in/out. But all I see under audio output is presonus studiofire. No numbered outputs.


Have you patched the 8 outputs to the studiofire? All of them into the one?


----------



## lakota651 (Jun 16, 2014)

Under the Audio Preferences, you should be seeing "Edit Patch" next to the "Audio Patch". Select the one that's next to Fire Studio (which should be set on "Audio Patch 1" to make things easier as you program) and you'll be able to assign the hardware outputs to the QLab outputs as you see fit. 

If for some reason you aren't seeing it; can you do a screen grab and show us what you are seeing?


----------



## FMEng (Jun 16, 2014)

Have you installed drivers for the Presonus on your computer?


----------

